# new smoker, practicing for the state championship in corpus next weekend.



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*getting some good smoke*


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*halfway done*


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Why is the smoke white?


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*smoke*

its always white


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*almost ready*


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*ready to eat*


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

which old country pit is this? Good looking ribs by the way.


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*pit*

its the* 20" Old Country BBQ Pit*
Firebox: 20" diameter x 18" long
Grill Section: 20" diameter x 30"long with an upper grate 
it maintained heat real well.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Me too, but not competing.


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

where do you buy your ribs


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Can't tell if its the ranch hand, pecos, or wrangler. I think i am going to buy the wrangler and modify thermometer placement like this one.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice smoker. Ribs look real good! Good luck in the competition.

...and Danny O, nice job on the ribs. They were delicioso!


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*competition pit, this is the one we compete with*


----------



## osl04r6 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice smoker, where did you get it at??


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mikal7 said:


> its always white


Right.... Forgive me for questioning... your *state championship technique..*. good luck & best wishes!!! :slimer:


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Good luck and nice ribs everyone.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Ribs look good!


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Why is the smoke white?


I know what you are saying.


----------



## nokatch (Mar 24, 2009)

bigl said:


> I know what you are saying.


Me too.


----------

